# [Sonido] No tengo sonido en los video flash

## dotinmouth

Ola chicos. Estoy viendo unas animaciones en flash y no tengo sonido. Me pasa en todos los recursos flash. ¿Que puede ser? Gracias

----------

## kalcetoh

Puede ser ke tengas algún servidor de sonido, como arts o esd utiilizando el sonido?. Flash utiliza alsa, tienes alsa activado?

----------

## dotinmouth

 *kalcetoh wrote:*   

> Puede ser ke tengas algún servidor de sonido, como arts o esd utiilizando el sonido?. Flash utiliza alsa, tienes alsa activado?

 

Jeje, no tengo ni idea. Se que al principio no tenia sonido en nada y emergi alsa, pero me da muchos problemas con oss en los reproductores de musica

----------

## pacho2

 *dotinmouth wrote:*   

> Ola chicos. Estoy viendo unas animaciones en flash y no tengo sonido. Me pasa en todos los recursos flash. ¿Que puede ser? Gracias

 

Sólo por probar, no creo que solucone nada; de lo que dices deduzco que, por ejemplo, si abres mozilla y visitas una página con un flash con audio éste se ve pero no se oye, ¿podrías correr mozilla o el navegador que uses para ver si te deja algún error cuando carga el plugin? También puedes probar opera, que suele ser muy "verbose" con el tema de los plugins.

Saludos

----------

## dotinmouth

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

>  *dotinmouth wrote:*   Ola chicos. Estoy viendo unas animaciones en flash y no tengo sonido. Me pasa en todos los recursos flash. ¿Que puede ser? Gracias 
> 
> Sólo por probar, no creo que solucone nada; de lo que dices deduzco que, por ejemplo, si abres mozilla y visitas una página con un flash con audio éste se ve pero no se oye, ¿podrías correr mozilla o el navegador que uses para ver si te deja algún error cuando carga el plugin? También puedes probar opera, que suele ser muy "verbose" con el tema de los plugins.
> 
> Saludos

 

Me suelta esto:

```

No running windows found

(firefox-bin:11678): Gdk-WARNING **: gdk_property_get(): length value has wrapped in calculation (did you pass G_MAXLONG?)

```

----------

## pacho2

Nada de interés  :Sad: 

Prueba con opera si eso (?)

----------

## zorth

hola.

si usas kde como yo, particularmente he notado a veces como artsd si lo usas, se queda secuestrando el /dev/dsp por lo cual, matando artsd vuelve el sonido. 

esto que comento, me ha pasado concretamente, jugando a enemy-territory y esa, es la solucion que hay cuando me ocurre  :Smile: 

por si sirve de algo  :Smile: 

saludos.

----------

## frodoweb

fuser /dev/dsp es un buen comando (para /dev/cdrom es utilisimo  :Razz: )

----------

## dotinmouth

 *frodoweb wrote:*   

> fuser /dev/dsp es un buen comando (para /dev/cdrom es utilisimo )

 

Eso funciono, ¿Para que sirve? ¿Tendre que hacerlo cada vez que quiera ver una animacion? Gracias

----------

## kalcetoh

 *dotinmouth wrote:*   

>  *frodoweb wrote:*   fuser /dev/dsp es un buen comando (para /dev/cdrom es utilisimo ) 
> 
> Eso funciono, ¿Para que sirve? ¿Tendre que hacerlo cada vez que quiera ver una animacion? Gracias

 

Te indica que procesos están usando tal archivo, realmente tendrías que hacer

```
fuser /dev/sound/mixer
```

, he mirado y es este archivo el que usa flash, por lo que debes mirar a ver que procesos están bloqueando este archivo.

----------

## dotinmouth

 *kalcetoh wrote:*   

>  *dotinmouth wrote:*    *frodoweb wrote:*   fuser /dev/dsp es un buen comando (para /dev/cdrom es utilisimo ) 
> 
> Eso funciono, ¿Para que sirve? ¿Tendre que hacerlo cada vez que quiera ver una animacion? Gracias 
> 
> Te indica que procesos están usando tal archivo, realmente tendrías que hacer
> ...

 

Teniendo el xmms abierto y en pausa probe a abrir una animacion y no tenia sonido.Hice fuser /dev/sound/mixer y lo que obtuve esto:

```

/dev/sound/mixer:    10231 10232 10233 10237 24766 24767 24768 24777

```

Fui mirando los procesos y todos eran de firefox ¿que puedo hacer para que esto no pase?

----------

## navegante

Por lo que se ve no usas dmix, trata de usarlo, con el se arreglarán tus problemas de sonido (bueno del mixer), Saludos.

P.D. si necesitas info al respecto busca en los foros hay abundante información, así como en el wiki (en ingles  :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed: )

----------

## kalcetoh

dotinmouth, si usas xmms este en las opciones tiene como cambiarle el dispositivo a usar (device) que pondrá "default" prueba a cambiarlo a "dmix" para que no te absorba el sonido. Si usas gnome ejecuta "gstreamer-properties" y en sumidero predeterminado pones personalizado y pones "alsasink device=dmix". El resto de programas se configura de manera parecida.

----------

## dotinmouth

Pero que tengo que hacer un emerge dmix? Por que por eso no encuentro nada

----------

## kalcetoh

 *dotinmouth wrote:*   

> Pero que tengo que hacer un emerge dmix? Por que por eso no encuentro nada

 

Tranquilo dmix está instalado en tu equipo (si usas alsa) pero no se usa por defecto, con que hagas lo que te dije suficiente.

----------

## dotinmouth

 *kalcetoh wrote:*   

>  *dotinmouth wrote:*   Pero que tengo que hacer un emerge dmix? Por que por eso no encuentro nada 
> 
> Tranquilo dmix está instalado en tu equipo (si usas alsa) pero no se usa por defecto, con que hagas lo que te dije suficiente.

 

Gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nextor

Hola.

Yo tuve un problema parecido. Como bien dicen era problema de tener funcionando el sistema de sonido de KDE, el arts. Muchas veces bloquea el /dev/dsp que es lo que usa flash.

Para solucionar eso puedes usar el comando artsdsp para arrancar tu navegador, en mi caso:

```
artsdsp /usr/bin/firefox
```

De ese modo arts se encarga de emular el /dev/dsp para esa aplicación.

OJO!! Esa emulación puede generar retrasos en el sonido para según que casos (me pasa usando el kiax y con alguna animación flash), así que si ves que va mal la cosa lo mejor es que en el centro de control y desactivar el servidor de sonido  y hacer lo que quieras.

Espero que te sirva.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ummm resulta que no puede ser arts ya que me sucede lo mismo en un sistema sin kde y utilizando opera, puedo oir música con mplayer xmms y ver peliculas inclusive, pero los flash no tienen sonido

----------

